# Ski Safari to Maine Community Ski Areas, Jan 3, 4 and/or 5th



## billski (Dec 27, 2013)

I am looking at doing a ski multi-day Maine ski safari  to  local/community ski area.  It will probably be sometime between Jan 2  and 5, depending on when the areas are open.  Will probably hit more  than one per day.  The conditions look very good; they've been seeing  good temps, even though they picked up a little rain.  This might be the  perfect time to avoid the rates of the big mountains and load up my ski  hat further.  If anyone is interested in joining me / sharing gas or lodging expense, do let me know.  Locals, join me for a couple runs, I'll buy you a hot cocoa!

http://skimaine.com/ski-areas/


The hat needs more pins.  I need to work more on Maine before I kick the bucket.


some of the places I'm considering.  I can be easily persuaded.
I can't get to too many, they are located some distance from each other.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 27, 2013)

Would love to see a report from Big Squaw if you happen to make it that far north.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 27, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Would love to see a report from Big Squaw if you happen to make it that far north.


Will get over to BigSquaw sometime next week.  Will get some pics..


----------



## bigbog (Dec 31, 2013)

With some of the windchills....hitting a few of the smaller mountains won't seem as much a compromise as in more ideal weather...


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.onlinesentinel.com/news/...tionships_keep_them_afloat_.html?pagenum=full

Curious billski, did this trip ever happen? Guessing no due to the lack of snow


----------

